# Soda Stream Exchange help!!



## Redjar (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the step by step process of exchanging soda streams? When I scan the old one, the POS gives the cost price, then when I scan the new one, it just doubles the total price. How do I make the exchange even witha 0 total price?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 1, 2021)

@Amanda Cantwell please assist.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 1, 2021)

You don’t scan the old canister. We have barcode stickers we scan. (I will give you the DCPI when I go in today.) it will ask for price, you say 0 and then scan the new canisters.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 1, 2021)

072-04-1900


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Feb 1, 2021)

Assuming there isn't some wacky difference in how this is done elsewhere...

They aren't an even exchange, they're getting a discount on a fresh one by turning in the old one. You should have a little barcode to scan near the register (or the DPCI should work), and after you scan that, it asks you how much, and you put $0.00 as the price. Then you grab a fresh canister and scan it, and it sells it to them at a discount. Been a while since I've done one, but it's in the neighborhood of $18 after tax that they need to pay.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 1, 2021)

the exchange is not free. it's $14.99 + tax.

1. scan barcode on new canister
2. scan barcode on register at GS, if you don't have one, use dpi 072-04-1900
3. type 0.00 as the price (this will ensure the returned canister is not charged, so the guest isn't paying twice)
4. total and pay like normal


----------



## Redjar (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

